# diminutieven van "-ctie"



## jonquiliser

Goeien avond allemaal -

Dit is misschien en stomme vraag, maar... Aangezien het voorkeur van het Nederlands voor diminutieven (of niet waar? ), dacht ik dat die woorden die in "ctie" eindigen zeker ook een diminutief-vorm hebben - maar, hoe moet het dan zijn? Correctietje? Politieske?

(Overigens heb op Google gezoekt -gegoogelt?!- en ik vond "voorkeur" zowel met "het" als met "de". Welk moet het zijn?!)


----------



## Freston

Hier iets over diminutieven in het Nederlands. In het geval van jouw voorbeelden is 'correctietje' inderdaad goed. Hoe ik mij een politietje voor moet stellen weet ik niet :s maar grammaticaal kan het. De uitgang -ske is meer in België in gebruik.


Wat betreft 'voorkeur' dat is met 'de'. Je kan ook zeggen: "Het heeft de voorkeur om..."

Maar heeft het Nederlands (of de Nederlanders) voorkeur voor diminutieven? Een vriendin van mij gebruikt voor alles de verkleinvorm en het irriteert mij mateloos. Verder verkleinen we natuurlijk dingen die groot zijn. Een buikje hebben bijvoorbeeld, of een beetje een humeurtje 's morgens.


----------



## jonquiliser

Tja... het is zeker individueel, maar mijn indruk is dat jullie voor alles de diminutieven gebruikt (of is dat alleen de Belgen?) . Maar misschien is dat omdat het Zweeds -bijna- geen diminutief-vormen kent.

En bedankt voor je antwoord!


----------



## Freston

jonquiliser said:
			
		

> Tja... het is zeker individueel, maar mijn indruk is dat jullie voor alles de diminutieven gebruikt (of is dat alleen de Belgen?) . Maar misschien is dat omdat het Zweeds -bijna- geen diminutief-vormen kent.


Hé, wat grappig. Ik herken dat totaal niet. Maar jouw Nederlands is zo goed, dat ik zeker weet dat jouw observatie niet uit de lucht is komen vallen. De Belgen, dat zou kunnen in conversatie maar niet in de media volgens mij.

Ja ik ken wel voorbeelden van dingen die altijd in verkleinvorm zijn. Wagentje, om het te onderscheiden van wagen, wat heel wat anders is. Bloemetje, drankje, sigaretje, koekje, bakkie, shaggie... het worden er steeds meer 

Maar het zijn vaak uitdrukkingen of vaste zegswijzen. Misschien bedoel je dat?
Een bloemetje is niet een kleine bloem. Het is een boeket dat je meeneemt als je op visite gaat.
Een sigaretje betekent niet een kleine sigaret, het is ook de situatie om het roken heen. Het zelfde geld voor een drankje of een bakkie.

Of bedoel je dat niet?


----------



## Joannes

jonquiliser said:


> Politieske?


 


Freston said:


> De uitgang -ske is meer in België in gebruik.


 
Eigenlijk is het morfeem *-ke* voor de meeste woorden. Naargelang de fonetische context komt ook *-eke* en *-ske* voor. *Politieke* (verwar niet; met <t> uitgesproken als /s/, en klemtoon op de korte <i> ) zou de verkleinvorm van *politie* zijn, maar zoals Freston zei, is dat moeilijk in te beelden.



jonquiliser said:


> Tja... het is zeker individueel, maar mijn indruk is dat jullie voor alles de diminutieven gebruikt (of is dat alleen de Belgen?) . Maar misschien is dat omdat het Zweeds -bijna- geen diminutief-vormen kent.


 
Zou best kunnen.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Freston said:


> Hier iets over diminutieven in het Nederlands.


Het tweede deel van het Wiki-artikel -- de uitleg over de zogenaamde 'Vlaamse' en 'Belgisch Nederlandse' vormen -- is wel héél misleidend, om niet te zeggen fout.
1. De varianten op -ke worden vooral gebruikt in de _Brabantse (en aanpalende) dialecten_, dus niet in het Standaard Nederlands in Vlaanderen.
2. In de lijst van zgn. "Vlaamse" varianten op -ke in het Wiki-artikel staan vormen die hoegenaamd niet in heel Vlaanderen (of zelfs in het hele Brabantse dialectgebied) gangbaar zijn. Zo werd er bijvoorbeeld geen rekening gehouden met de klinkerverkortingen en andere -veranderingen in de diminutieven, die sterk van streek tot streek kunnen variëren.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## I_like_grapes

Belgen gebruiken -ke inderdaad zeeeeer veel. Maar dat is geen Algemeen Nederlands. -ke wordt vooral in het dialect gebruikt. Maar je moet het gebruik daarvan ook een beetje aanvoelen. Bij sommige dingen kun je gewoon geen -ke zeggen ('eend' wordt 'eendje', niet 'eend(e)ke') en bij andere woorden is het dan weer -eke ('zonneke', 'manneke').
Het is dus meestal veiliger om gewoon -tje te zeggen als je het niet goed weet. Je zal dan wel overkomen als een Hollander, maar het klopt wel 

En ik denk niet dat mensen ooit 'politieke' als verkleinwoord van politie gebruiken. Dat woord wordt eigenlijk nooit verkleind.


----------



## jonquiliser

I_like_grapes said:


> En ik denk niet dat mensen ooit 'politieke' als verkleinwoord van politie gebruiken. Dat woord wordt eigenlijk nooit verkleind.


 
Dat dacht ik wel, daarom wou ik het zeggen 

Dank allemaal voor jullie opmerkingen!


----------



## Lopes

I_like_grapes said:


> En ik denk niet dat mensen ooit 'politieke' als verkleinwoord van politie gebruiken. Dat woord wordt eigenlijk nooit verkleind.



Ik speelde vroeger nog wel is politietje hoor..


----------



## Jeedade

jonquiliser said:


> Tja... het is zeker individueel, maar mijn indruk is dat jullie voor alles de diminutieven gebruikt (of is dat alleen de Belgen?)


In de Nederlandse omgangstaal zie je soms ook diminutieven van niet-zelfstandige naamwoorden, zoals "slapjes", "zwakjes", "kleintjes", "alleentjes", "eventjes" of "effe(n)tjes". Voorbeeld: "Ik voel me een beetje slapjes". De voorbeelden die ik ken hebben allemaal een "s" aan het eind. Is dit ook gebruikelijk in Belgie?


----------



## HKK

Zeker:

"Ik voel mij maar slapjes/slapkes."
"Ik ga naar huis." "Zo vroeg al? Dat vind ik maar zwakjes/zwakskes."
"Ik ben efkens weg" ("Eventjes" als dusdanig hoor niet vaak).


----------



## Joannes

Jeedade said:


> In de Nederlandse omgangstaal zie je soms ook diminutieven van niet-zelfstandige naamwoorden, zoals "slapjes", "zwakjes", "kleintjes", "alleentjes", "eventjes" of "effe(n)tjes". Voorbeeld: "Ik voel me een beetje slapjes". De voorbeelden die ik ken hebben allemaal een "s" aan het eind. Is dit ook gebruikelijk in Belgie?


Die komen voor, ja: *slapkes*, *zwakskes*, *efkes*.

*Kleinekes* en *alleenekes* zijn in principe mogelijk, maar in de meeste dialecten krijgen woorden die eindigen op /n/ voorafgegaan door een lange klinker, tweeklank of sjwa (als <e> in *vader*) een *-je*-suffix (veelal uitgesproken als /č@/ met /č/ als <Tsj> in *Tsjechië* en /@/ als sjwa). Woorden die eindigen op /t/ voorafgegaan door een lange vocaal of een consonant krijgen ook een *-je*-suffix in de meeste Vlaamse dialecten. Maar er zijn die-harddialecten die kiezen voor *-ke* all the way (epicentrum Leuven). Daarnaast zijn er evengoed dialecten die in alle contexten een *-je*-diminutiefsuffix hebben (noorden en westen van West-Vlaanderen).

Er zijn ook woorden die onafhankelijk van de regio een *-je*-suffix krijgen, doordat ze een typische betekenis hebben. Zo zal je nergens **vluggerke* vinden voor *vluggertje*. Extra factor is hierin allicht dat **vlugger* ook niet bestaat en het dus niet echt een derivatie is, zo is *meisje* (niet af te leiden van **meis*) ook nog aanzienlijk frequent, hoewel *meiske* / *maske* ook bestaat.

Edit: Van de verspreiding van het diminutiefsuffix in het Nederlands bestaan mooie kaarten per fonetische context in de _Morfologische Atlas van de Nederlandse dialecten_ -- moest het je echt interesseren.


----------

